# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  οτε & Θέσεις εργασίας

## zerlan

Παιδιά θα θελα να ρωτήσω , αν ξέρει κάποιος που να απευθυνθώ για θέσεις εργασίας στον ΟΤΕ για 134-11888. Έχω ακούσει ότι παίρνουνε ειδικά τώρα το καλοκαίρι , κυρίως φοιτητές , με συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου (1 μήνα πχ). Οι θέσεις για τους "γνωστούς" ? Γιατί όπου κι αν έχω ψάξει δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία ανακοίνωση ή έστω κάπου που να σου δίνει καμμιά πληροφορία. Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας διαφωτίσει.

υγ. Σε επικοινωνία μου με διευθύντρια του τμήματος εργατικού δυναμικού η απάντηση ήτανε..."ίσως και να υπάρχει αλλά να μας έχει ξεφύγει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα..."

----------


## l3ft3r1s

πρέπει να βγει προκήρυξη πρώτα, και να τρέξεις μαζί με άλλους χιλιάδες φοιτητές, να κάνεις αίτηση  :Wink: 
η σύμβαση είναι οχτάμηνη, αν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## ranger

Και η επιλογή γίνεται με βάση τον βαθμό στο απολυτήριο λυκείου

----------


## profitis

Iσχύουν όσα είπανε παραπάνω τα παιδια.Η αδελφή μου πέρυσι είχε πάει στα τηλεγραφήματα με 8μηνη σύμβαση.Υποψιν οτι γίνεται σφαγη.Ειχε 19.3 βαθμο στο απολυτήριο της και πέρασε κάπου στην θέση 700(1500 άτομα πρέπει να είχανε πάρει).

----------


## pan.nl

> Iσχύουν όσα είπανε παραπάνω τα παιδια.Η αδελφή μου πέρυσι είχε πάει στα τηλεγραφήματα με 8μηνη σύμβαση.Υποψιν οτι γίνεται σφαγη.Ειχε 19.3 βαθμο στο απολυτήριο της και πέρασε κάπου στην θέση 700(1500 άτομα πρέπει να είχανε πάρει).


Σωστός! Καλά τα λεφτά, αλλά χρειάζεται υπομονήηηηηη...εμένα με είχαν προσλάβει έπειτα από 9 μήνες, με βαθμό απολυτηρίου...πάρα πολύ καλό, τέλος πάντων (δε λέω βαθμό για να μη με περάσετε για ψωνάρα  :Razz: )

Από πληροφορίες που μου έδωσε προϊστάμενος στον ΟΤΕ (δίνω και τηλέφωνο, αν επιτρέπεται από τους κανόνες του forum), η επόμενη προκήρυξη μάλλον πάει για Σεπτέμβρη. Ρίχνετε και καμμιά ματιά στο site του ΟΤΕ που και που, στις ανακοινώσεις αν δεν απατώμαι. 

Φιλικά

----------


## zerlan

Κατάλαβα...ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## pathfinder

χεχε εμενα ειχα κανει αιτηση το 2004 και με καλέσαν πριν 2 μήνες να δουλέψω άκυρο? εγω σχεδον τους ειχα ξεχάσει...αυτοί όμως.... :Whistle:  δεν με χάλασε βεβαια... :One thumb up:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

19.3 βαθμός απολυτηρίου για να απαντάς σε τηλέφωνα....Ε-Λ-Ε-Ο-Σ...αλλά αυτο ειναι αλλο μεγάλο θέμα..

----------


## Gedo

Αν εβγαζα βαθμο απολυτηριου πανω απο 19 και παρακαλαγα για μια θεση στο 131,
τι να πω κριμα τις ωρες που διαβαζα.

Τελικα, τουλαχιστον στην δικη μου γενια,  εμεις οι "μετριοι" και "ταραξιες" μαθητες 
εχουμε πετυχει επαγγελματικα τουλαχιστον πολυ περισσοτερα απο τους απουσιολογους μας.

----------


## profitis

> 19.3 βαθμός απολυτηρίου για να απαντάς σε τηλέφωνα....Ε-Λ-Ε-Ο-Σ...αλλά αυτο ειναι αλλο μεγάλο θέμα..



Απλα ανέφερα την περίπτωση της αδελφής μου που με βάση την θέση που ήτανε(στην μέση απο τους 1500) πολύ δύσκολα θα είχε ο τελευταίος κάτω απο 18-18,5.

Πρόκεται για οκτάμηνες συμβάσεις που απευθύνονται(αποκλειστικά αν δεν κάνω λάθος) σε φοιτητές.Επίσης είναι 4 ώρες την μέρα και ο μισθός κοντα στα 450 €(με Σαββατοκύριακα μπορεί να ανέβει και άλλο).Οπότε για αρκετούς φοιτητές πιστεύω οτι αποτελεί πραγματική ανάσα.Γι αυτο άλλωστε,απο όσο φαίνεται,είναι και τόσο ψηλα "οι βάσεις" διότι αξίζει τον κόπο.

Πάντως η όλη κατάσταση στην αγορά είναι όντως  :Wall:  ...

----------


## negma

> Τελικα, τουλαχιστον στην δικη μου γενια,  εμεις οι "μετριοι" και "ταραξιες" μαθητες 
> εχουμε πετυχει επαγγελματικα τουλαχιστον πολυ περισσοτερα απο τους απουσιολογους μας.


μπορει να μη εχω την ηλικία σου αλλα +φωνο σε αυτο!!!

----------


## babality

Εγινε μια προκυρηξη τωρα απο τον ΟΤΕ πηγε ενας φιλος και μου ειπε οτι η ουρα εφερνε γυρω το κτιριο :Thumb down:

----------


## Gedo

> Εγινε μια προκυρηξη τωρα απο τον ΟΤΕ πηγε ενας φιλος και μου ειπε οτι η ουρα εφερνε γυρω το κτιριο


Ναι, αλλα οι θεσεις εργασιες δεν ηταν με συμβαση, ουτε αφορουσαν το 131.

----------


## mrsaccess

Επίσης, αν κατάλαβα το σωστό διαγωνισμό, έχουν πρώτο μισθό για απλό πτυχίο 1200€ και πρώτο μισθό για πτυχίο με διδακτορικό 1500€.

----------


## Gedo

> Επίσης, αν κατάλαβα το σωστό διαγωνισμό, έχουν πρώτο μισθό για απλό πτυχίο 1200€ και πρώτο μισθό για πτυχίο με διδακτορικό 1500€.


Αλλο ο μισθος και αλλο τα επιδοματα.  :Wink: 

Αυτο που γραφεις εσυ ειναι μονος του ο μισθουλις, αν προσθεσεις και τα επιδοματακια,
τοτε παμε πιο ψηλα :Whistle:

----------


## alexpeykh

> Πρόκεται για οκτάμηνες συμβάσεις που απευθύνονται(αποκλειστικά αν δεν κάνω λάθος) σε φοιτητές.Επίσης είναι 4 ώρες την μέρα και ο μισθός κοντα στα 450 €(με Σαββατοκύριακα μπορεί να ανέβει και άλλο)


Οι συμβασεις ειναι οντως οκταμηνες αλλα καθε μερα δουλευεις 3 ωρες και 36 λεπτα .Αν υπολογισεις και κανα δεκαλεπτο διαλειμμα (το οποιο επισημα δε δικαιουσαι αλλα ανεπισημα ...) τοτε μιλαμε για 3,5 ωρες την ημερα .Τα χρηματα που σου δινουν το μηνα ειναι καθαρα 390 Ε αν δε δουλεψεις καθολου σαββατοκυριακα η μετα τις 22:00 που πληρωνεσαι παραπανω .Αν τωρα κανεις καλους χρονους ,το οποιο μετα απο ενα με δυο μηνες αν εισαι πρωταρης ειναι ευκολο ,δουλευεις και σαββατοκυρικα (περνοντας ενα ρεπο μεσα στην εβδομαδα) και οι συνολικες αποδοχες ειναι 500 Ε καθαρα το μηνα .Πιστευω πως αν εισαι φοιτητης (γιατι μονο φοιτητες και μεταπτυχιακους περνουν) τα χρηματα αυτα λαμβανοντας υποψιν τις ωρες που εργαζεσαι αλλα και το οτι μπορεις να καθορισεις εσυ το ωραριο σου ειναι παρα πολυ καλα

----------

